# a little free time=a new gaff



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw easterntackles post about wrapping gaff handles and instead of hijacking his thread I figured I'd start a new one. A couple years ago I got a blank from a buddy that was in pretty bad shape and warped pretty bad from having pressure on the tip for awhile. It sat in my garage up until about 2 weeks ago. I cut it down until my gaff hook would fit inside of the blank, then I drilled a hole and pinned it, wrapped some cork tape around it, whipped the ends of the cork tape and wrapped the tip, flex coated the rest of the blank and voila!!! Turned out pretty nice

4.5' long with plenty of backbone and a 2.5" hook


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Tebow, that sure is a purty gaff..


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Nice! way to get creative! :clap


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

> *Dylan (10/26/2009)*Tebow, that sure is a purty gaff..


oh no he ditn't! haha...


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *K-Bill (10/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Dylan (10/26/2009)*Tebow, that sure is a purty gaff..
> ...




my last name is pretty close to tebow...I get called that both on accident and purpose quite often


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

and thanks guys


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I mean Teemo oke


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet lookin gaff, wish i had one


----------

